# Jinelle, Jordan and Kenny leave Mark behind.



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Jinelle, Jordan and Kenny leave Mark behind in Chicago because he is drunk and will not stop saying crazy things and embarrassing the hell out of them.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Nobody seems to know what to make of this.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark we aren't leaving you behind. It just seems like it because I pulled over to the side of the road so you could take a piss and the brakes stopped working. The car started rolling but fortunately we are in a pinto so Jinelle, Jordan, and I each kicked a hole through the bottom of the pinto and put our feet down to stop the car from rolling. Now were just waiting for you to finish up and hop back in so we can all chill in our pinto. 8)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I really did laugh out loud.
You are a clever dude.
I like thinking ten minutes into the future of a cartoon.
Jinelle and I did it.
In our scenario you jump in the back with her and I drive drunk to the Sears Tower.
We drive up just as a plane smashes into it.
We spend the next hour catching people who are jumping out of windows and directing the police and fire men.
Because Jinelle is so flexible we use her to catch the falling people.
You and Jordan hold Jinelle buy the arms and legs standing on top of the Pinto.
I drive to where ever someone is coming down and the police clear the way.
We saved hundreds of lives that night and became famous.
People took an interest in the "good" people suffering from DP. We where on Opera twice.
DP was cured within a year because one to the people we saved was Warren Buffet's eldest daughter.
He pumped 1 billion into research. They only used 10 million because they found it so easy to cure. They just had never looked closely before.
All they were doing before was studying what we said and how we behaved.

Warren made 500 million on the deal and got all of his money back because all that they used was the interest.
He always makes money that guy.

Jinelle and Kenny got married and live on a private island in the pacific. Warren gave them an undisclosed amount of money.

Jordan and Mark realized that they where gay and got married too. They live on the next island over. Warren gave them a huge amount of money too.
He is quoted as saying "I never thought I would say this about 2 men, but, they are the cutest couple I have ever seen - besides Kenny and Jinelle - I love those guys. Give me a hug"

So Jordan, Mark, Kenny, Jinelle and Opera opened a foundation in order to "give back". It's called *We Will Help Anybody With Anything - Just Ask*
Or WWHAWA-JA for short. It is pronounced _woohawaja_

That?s as far as we got.
But things get even better.

Love Mark


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

omg hahaha this is awesome. i really do wish we could save peoples lives everyday. we should try something like this. oh shit i have to go. i have more to say. but i will come back to this.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Just wait for part 2 in the series.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

OMFG I really did laugh out loud too!!! That was awesome, and very detailed. Mark you should write a fiction story book, I would be the first one to buy it and would ask you to sign it but instead have you sign my chest :wink: Seriously this is fun, I want to hear part 2 :!:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

keep em coming! 
you keep this place alive man


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Well. 
Things juts kept on getting better and better.

Jordan and Mark never consummated their marriage.
The only time they even kissed was when they were pronounced man and wife. (Mark was the bride)
There marriage was annulled but they continued to live together because they got along better than anybody else in the whole world - besides Kenny and Jinelle of course

About Kenny and Jinelle.
They had a fairy tale marriage and the way they where going at it, it was no time before they had 2 kids ? perfect in everyway except because they where the first DP couple in the world ever to have children the kids were watched very carefully and very early on the Doctors who flew down from the Mayo clinic (to live on the island) concluded that they had DPD ? so what.
Now I am getting ahead of the story. It?s just so fun to write about the happiest couple in the world, ever.
Warren Buffet who owned the rights and patent to the dpd cure, in a live televised ceremony, administered the first official cure of DPD to Jinelle, Jordan, Kenny and Mark.
The show was one of the most watched TV shows in history. Bigger than MASH.
The reason for this was because Jinelle and Mark, who were proscribed Adderal and could not stop talking and being funny, had become a hit on talk shows.
Jay Leno and David Letterman had a huge public fight over who would get them on their shows first.
Kenny and Jordan came up with a solution.
The first ever simulcast late night talk show in history.
Jinelle was on the letterman show because she thought Leno was a bit creepy.
So, Mark was on the Leno show.
Again record breaking ratings. Everybody had a blast. 
Jinelle and Mark stole the show.
At one point David and Jay said to each other ?let?s get out of here and just let them do the show? and they walked of for a while. They went backstage and phoned each other because there where a bit worried about losing their job. They also bonded at that moment and became life long friends and philanthropists. Jay Is For Just Ask (and offshoot of WWHAWA-JA )and Dave Rhymes With Give Not Gave where their organizations names
Mark and Jinelle interviewed stars with mental illness on the show that night. Jinelle remarked that she thought all stars were ill somehow ? people cried laughing.
The audience went mad over the contagious excitement of the event and Jinelle?s supper fast whit and spontaneous liquid smooth back flips..
The police where called in the keep the crowd away from Jinelle. People just wanted to touch her.
After the show was formally over, she touched everybody in the crowd. The cameras kept rolling and the late night news was cancelled on both networks.
Leno had moved his show for the night to New York city. Jinelle started out with Kenny towards Mark and Mark grabbed Jordan and headed for Jinelle and Kenny.
I don?t have to tell you what a sensational and moving bit of TV that was.
A spontaneous live March through the streets. Over a million people ran out of their houses to join the march chanting, laughing and just hugging each other.
?The Great Reunion Peace and Love March ? Love is not dead it just needed a shot in the arm?. Was the headline in the New York Times the next day. It?s a play on the fact that the cure is a shot in the arm.

It was decided that the reunion would occur in central park where Coldplay was having a concert.
Everybody at the concert stood up and moved closer to the stage to make way for the 1 million on the way.
However, there was certain electricity in the air that was palpable. People who did not even know what was going on woke up their kids, and like a moth drawn to light, headed for central park - filled with love and peace.
Children that night got so many hugs that it started to piss them off a bit.
So Jinelle and Kenny coming from one side with Letterman in tow and Mark and Jordan with Leno in tow headed for each other from opposite ends of central park.
Now there where 2 million on the move and 1 million in the park with their kids who really did not know why they where there.
The great crowd parted on both sides as the ?Stars? arrived and Coldplay played the song they had written for Jinelle call Exploding With Love. Indecently, Jinelle played the piano on the song. Of course it was number one in every county in the world except North Korea where it reached number two. Kim We Love Him is always number one there.

So the great reunion occurred on stage. People laughed, cried and hugged.
Kenny was given a guitar and 4 million people went totally silent. Kenny played Wish You Where Here by Pink Floyd and dedicated to everyone who could not attend.
After the first silent rendition the crowed went nuts with joy. They started to chant ?we are friends ? lets do it again." So Kenny complied. This time he asked the millions to sing along with him. It is now a Guinness world record for the largest group of people to sing one song in the history of the world.
People who had not heard the song for 20 years managed to remember the lyrics.
So Kenny was finished but the crowd wanted more. They needed to touch Jinelle.
Again Kenny and Jorden came up with a solution. 
Jordan asked the crown if touching something that jinelle had touched would do. Again chanting ?yes yes please please anything will do if it comes from you? over and over again. All 4 were hoisted up into the Goodyear blimp which was filming this historic event. One ton of very fine confetti was loaded up.
They floated over central park until daylight. Kenny, Mark and Jordan just waved at people as Jinelle touched every bit of confetti and threw it to the crowd that waited below like baby birds being fed by their mother. 
Mayor Bloomberg declared a holiday for that day ? he had to.
The blimp was loaded up with more confetti and Jinelle spent the day floating over the city dropping confetti to a city filled with peace, love and excitement.
Enemies made amends, estranged family members were united and everyone was forgiven. Junkies where given heroin and it was all overseen by volunteer doctors.
In short everyone was happy.
The world?s biggest party ever ? another record.
More records ? police reported no crimes committed that night.
Ever girl born that day was named Jinelle. All boys were named Jorden, Kenny or Mark depending on who was their favorite. You see they had become like The Beatles. People had there favorite guy. However everyone picked Jinelle over all of them for some reason.
Another record was the lowest pollution levels ever since records started being kept in 1732.

Well enough about that incredible 24 hours.

After curing the new FAB FOUR, Warren set out to cure everyone in the world who had DPD.
He only charged a dollar for a shot and only if you could afford it and he still made money on the deal. That guy is just golden he can?t help but make money.

The WWHAWA-JA foundation took on the third world.
DPD, Maleria, aids, everything was cured and all of the population was inoculated.

When Jinnele was on The Daily show with Barak Obama she suggested that every person for this generation should have only one child.(of course it was too late for her because Jinelle and Kenny had 2 cured perfect children) 
People listened. The population was halved in one generation. Nature flourished.

After an exhausting couple of years Jinelle and Kenny retired to their Island to bring up their children.
Jinelle had not totally saved humanity from itself but it was a good start ? a very good start.
Saving the world, or finishing the job lets say, would fall into Jorden?s lap.
What a guy. 
Did he ever come through.

Look, this sounds like fairy tail stuff. But it will happen. It is proof that DPD brothers and sisters can be the happiest people in the world. 
Solid, concrete and unyielding proof.

With renewed love and vigour ? Mark Gibson

SEE PART 3 called ?Holly f-ck I Just Saved The F-cken World.?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

OK I'm guna have to wait to read part 2 til tomorrow when my brain starts working again


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> OK I'm guna have to wait to read part 2 til tomorrow when my brain starts working again


it's a bit long.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit read this!!!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow I think reading this has been one of the best, most funny, thrilling, enjoyable, freeing, imaginative, joyous moments I have had in a long time. I did not think about my life at all throughout the time i read this story. This makes me want to go watch Peter Pan right now, maybe if I watch all the disney movies in the world I will be cured? :lol: Mark I am convinced that once you write a book it will cure DP. Not a self help book, a story book something like what you've been writing in this thread. These were some of the highlights for me....



> Jinelle played the piano on the song. Of course it was number one in every county in the world except North Korea where it reached number two. Kim We Love Him is always number one there.


 HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA



> Enemies made amends, estranged family members were united and everyone was forgiven. Junkies where given heroin and it was all overseen by volunteer doctors.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



> Jordan asked the crown if touching something that jinelle had touched would do. Again chanting ?yes yes please please anything will do if it comes from you? over and over again. All 4 were hoisted up into the Goodyear blimp which was filming this historic event. One ton of very fine confetti was loaded up.





> Saving the world, or finishing the job lets say, would fall into Jorden?s lap.
> What a guy.


 Oh boy, good luck Jordan :!: Let's hear part 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks man.
Thats what it is all about.
I am cooking up part 3 now.
mark


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i can't wait, usually when mark is cooking something up that means it's guna be good. and no we aren't talking about meth :wink:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

No it's not meth.
I overcook it and it just get burnt


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

When I have a spare three hours.... or so.... I am going to read this.Like I said to Greg in a PM I found a grey hair-I am 30, the clock is ticking, time is precious,every second counts.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

shit, im only 20 and i think my hair line is receding, is this a symptom of DP or just an indication that life can be short?


----------

